# Thunderbird-bin no cambia de idioma [Closed]

## natrix

Hola:

Desde hace tiempo venía usando Thunderbird en español. Cuando implementaron rust y clang me pasé a Thunderbird-BIN.

El problema que tengo es que thunderbird-bin se instala en inglés y no pasa a español.

* la USE está bien.

* emerge descarga el archivo xpi pero en algún punto no lo toma.

* Instalé manualmente el archivo de idioma pero tampoco lo toma.

A alguien le pasa lo mismo? Saben cómo solucionarlo?

Gracias!Last edited by natrix on Sun Dec 30, 2018 10:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## quilosaq

No parece que haya solución.

Los paquetes de idioma disponibles en español:

https://addons.thunderbird.net/es/thunderbird/language-tools/

solo se pueden utilizar con thunderbird-52 y en Gentoo las únicas versiones que hay, no enmascaradas, son thunderbird-60.

----------

## natrix

Parece que es así. En el 'emerge' vi que parece esto:

```
 * Sorry, but thunderbird-bin-60.4.0 does not support the es locale in LINGUAS

 * Sorry, but thunderbird-bin-60.4.0 does not support the es locale in LINGUAS

```

Pero me sorprende que en otras distros sí esté en español.

Lo voy a seguir viendo, pero cierro el hilo ya que no es problema de gentoo.

Muchas gracias!

----------

## quilosaq

Revisando el tema he visto que Mozilla SI ofrece la versión 60.4 en español:

https://www.thunderbird.net/en-US/thunderbird/all/

Pero Gentoo no utiliza estos paquetes sino el paquete en inglés al que añade, si está disponible, el paquete de idioma correspondiente. Como el paquete de idioma no está disponible para thunderbird-60.4, no se puede tener thunderbird en español usando los ebuilds de Gentoo.

Modificar el ebuild oficial para que use los paquetes con el idioma incorporado es muy simple. Dejo un enlace al ebuild modificado que instala la versión 60.4 en español. Hay que copiarlo a un repositorio local.

----------

## natrix

Interesante!

Muchas gracias quilosaq!

Corrí el ebuild pero todavía me aparece en ingles...

Es raro porque me baja los archivos de idioma.

----------

## quilosaq

Prueba a vaciar /usr/portage/distfiles a al menos eliminar thunderbird-bin* de él.

----------

## natrix

Hola quilosaq:

Creo que me estoy equivocando en algo porque no logro instalarlo de ninguna manera. Está es una salida sobre el ebuild, con emerge tampoco se instala. Me falta hacer algún paso? Con otros ebuild locales no tuve este problema.

Gracias!

```
 # ebuild --force thunderbird-bin-60.4.0-r1.ebuild merge

>>> Existing ${T}/environment for 'thunderbird-bin-60.4.0-r1' will be

>>> sourced. Run 'clean' to start with a fresh environment.

>>> Not marked as unpacked; recreating WORKDIR...

 * thunderbird-60.4.0-es-AR.xpi BLAKE2B SHA512 size ;-) ...                                                                   [ ok ]

 * thunderbird-60.4.0-es-ES.xpi BLAKE2B SHA512 size ;-) ...                                                                   [ ok ]

>>> Downloading 'https://archive.mozilla.org/pub/thunderbird/releases/60.4.0/linux-x86_64/es-ES/thunderbird-60.4.0.tar.bz2'

--2019-01-03 20:08:20--  https://archive.mozilla.org/pub/thunderbird/releases/60.4.0/linux-x86_64/es-ES/thunderbird-60.4.0.tar.bz2

Resolving archive.mozilla.org... 52.85.162.136

Connecting to archive.mozilla.org|52.85.162.136|:443... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 50013635 (48M) [application/x-tar]

Saving to: ‘/usr/portage/distfiles/thunderbird-bin_x86_64-60.4.0.tar.bz2’

/usr/portage/distfiles/thunderbir 100%[==========================================================>]  47,70M  60,2KB/s    in 8m 26s  

2019-01-03 20:16:53 (96,5 KB/s) - ‘/usr/portage/distfiles/thunderbird-bin_x86_64-60.4.0.tar.bz2’ saved [50013635/50013635]

!!! Fetched file: thunderbird-bin_x86_64-60.4.0.tar.bz2 VERIFY FAILED!

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

!!! Got:      50013635

!!! Expected: 31166464

Refetching... File renamed to '/usr/portage/distfiles/thunderbird-bin_x86_64-60.4.0.tar.bz2._checksum_failure_.tv16qb76'

!!! Couldn't download 'thunderbird-bin_x86_64-60.4.0.tar.bz2'. Aborting.

```

----------

## natrix

Salida de emerge:

```
# emerge thunderbird-bin

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) mail-client/thunderbird-bin-60.4.0-r1::lcl

 * thunderbird-60.4.0-es-AR.xpi BLAKE2B SHA512 size ;-) ...                                                                   [ ok ]

 * thunderbird-60.4.0-es-ES.xpi BLAKE2B SHA512 size ;-) ...                                                                   [ ok ]

>>> Downloading 'https://archive.mozilla.org/pub/thunderbird/releases/60.4.0/linux-x86_64/es-ES/thunderbird-60.4.0.tar.bz2'

--2019-01-03 20:19:32--  https://archive.mozilla.org/pub/thunderbird/releases/60.4.0/linux-x86_64/es-ES/thunderbird-60.4.0.tar.bz2

Resolving archive.mozilla.org... 52.85.162.136

Connecting to archive.mozilla.org|52.85.162.136|:443... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 50013635 (48M) [application/x-tar]

Saving to: ‘/usr/portage/distfiles/thunderbird-bin_x86_64-60.4.0.tar.bz2’

/usr/portage/distfi 100%[===================>]  47,70M  83,4KB/s    in 8m 34s  

2019-01-03 20:28:11 (95,1 KB/s) - ‘/usr/portage/distfiles/thunderbird-bin_x86_64-60.4.0.tar.bz2’ saved [50013635/50013635]

!!! Fetched file: thunderbird-bin_x86_64-60.4.0.tar.bz2 VERIFY FAILED!

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

!!! Got:      50013635

!!! Expected: 31166464

Refetching... File renamed to '/usr/portage/distfiles/thunderbird-bin_x86_64-60.4.0.tar.bz2._checksum_failure_.tv16qb76'

!!! Couldn't download 'thunderbird-bin_x86_64-60.4.0.tar.bz2'. Aborting.

 * Fetch failed for 'mail-client/thunderbird-bin-60.4.0-r1', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/mail-client/thunderbird-bin-60.4.0-r1/temp/build.log'

```

----------

## quilosaq

 *natrix wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> !!! Fetched file: thunderbird-bin_x86_64-60.4.0.tar.bz2 VERIFY FAILED!
> 
> !!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size
> ...

 El archivo que se ha descargado no tiene el tamaño que se espera según el archivo de configuración del repositorio (Manifest).

1.- Vacía distifiles de nuevo

2.- Elimina el achivo Manifest

3.- Crealo de nuevo con:

```
ebuild thunderbird-bin-60.4.0-r1.ebuild manifest
```

----------

## natrix

Nueva salida

```
>>> Install thunderbird-bin-60.4.0-r1 into /var/tmp/portage/mail-client/thunderbird-bin-60.4.0-r1/image/ category mail-client

 * Sorry, but thunderbird-bin-60.4.0 does not support the es locale in LINGUAS

 * Sorry, but thunderbird-bin-60.4.0 does not support the es locale in LINGUAS

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib/portage/python3.6/doins.py", line 611, in <module>

    sys.exit(main(sys.argv[1:]))

  File "/usr/lib/portage/python3.6/doins.py", line 602, in main

    os.path.dirname(source)):

  File "/usr/lib/portage/python3.6/doins.py", line 450, in _doins

    return install_runner.install_file(source, os.path.dirname(dest))

  File "/usr/lib/portage/python3.6/doins.py", line 386, in install_file

    return self._ins_runner.run(source, dest_dir)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/python3.6/doins.py", line 195, in run

    sstat = os.stat(source)

FileNotFoundError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: b'/var/tmp/portage/mail-client/thunderbird-bin-60.4.0-r1/files/10thunderbird-bin'

 * ERROR: mail-client/thunderbird-bin-60.4.0-r1::lcl failed (install phase):

 *   doins failed 
```

----------

## quilosaq

El ebuild necesita el directorio files del repositorio Gentoo. Cópialo (el directorio files) en el mismo sitio donde tengas el ebuild modificado. Después borra y regenera el archivo Manifest.

----------

## natrix

Hola quilosaq:

La salida anterior es con los archivos copiados desde el repositorio.

Sin los archivos aparecen otros errores adicionales.

----------

## quilosaq

Asegúrate de usar un entorno limpio y que el error no es consecuencia de intentos anteriores de instalación: Si estás usando el comando ebuild:

```
ebuild thunderbird-bin-60.4.0-r1.ebuild clean
```

----------

## natrix

Hecho. 

Sale el mismo error en la salida...

----------

## quilosaq

Suponiendo que el repositorio local está en 

```
/usr/local/portage
```

, pongo los comandos que me han funcionado para realizar la instalación como root:

```
rm -R /usr/local/portage/mail-client/thunderbird-bin/

mkdir -p /usr/local/portage/mail-client/

cp -R /usr/portage/mail-client/thunderbird-bin/ /usr/local/portage/mail-client/thunderbird-bin/

rm /usr/local/portage/mail-client/thunderbird-bin/thunderbird-bin-*.ebuild

cp thunderbird-bin-60.4.0-r1.ebuild /usr/local/portage/mail-client/thunderbird-bin/

rm /usr/portage/distfiles/thunderbird-bin_x86_64-60.4.0*

rm -R /var/tmp/portage/mail-client/thunderbird-bin-60.4.0-r1/

ebuild --force /usr/local/portage/mail-client/thunderbird-bin/thunderbird-bin-60.4.0-r1.ebuild manifest

emerge -v =thunderbird-bin-60.4.0-r1

```

----------

